# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Υπαρχει καποιο φαρμακο που σε βοηθαει να κοψεις το αλκοολ?

## keep_walking

Λοιπον μου καναν την εξης ερωτηση...υπαρχει λεει ενα φαρμακο που μπορεις να το ριχνεις στο φαγητο του αλλου και αυτος να κοψει το αλκοολ (αντε να το μειωσει).
Προσωπικα μου φαινονται αυτα ενα καρο βλακειες και δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο απλως καποιοι παιζουν με το πονο καποιον...αλλα αν υπαρχει κατι και εχετε ακουσει τιποτα πειτε μου...προβλεπω μερες γκρινιας αν δεν καταφερω να βρω απαντηση...που μαλλον δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## Aphelia

Και ποιος θα διακινδύνευε να δώσει σε άνθρωπο που πίνει αλκοόλ- και μάλιστα πολύ- κάποιο φάρμακο; Δεν υπάρχουν αλληλοεπιδράσεις και ασυμβατότητες;

Δε έχω ακούσει τίποτα σχετικό, το μόνο που φαντάζομαι είναι ότι επειδή πολλές φορές έχω διαβάσει ότι ο αλκοολισμός είναι στους άντρες το αντίστοιχο της κατάθλιψης στις γυναίκες (μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά αντίστοιχα σε κάθε φύλο) και το έχουν προσομοιώσει κάτι τις ότι οφείλεται στις ίδιες αιτίες αλλά είναι διαφορετικός ο τρόπος εκδήλωσης, ότι μπορεί κάποιος να δίνει αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια. Αλλά δε μπορώ με τίποτα να φανταστώ γιατρό που να δίνει φάρμακα αν ο άλλος δεν έχει κόψει εντελώς το ποτό. Εξάλλου νομίζω ότι ο αλκοολισμός είναι μαζί και συνήθεια και χρειάζεται τη συνειδητή προσπάθεια του άλλου να το κόψει, ακόμα κι αν του ελαττωνόταν η διάθεση για ποτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα έπαυε να είναι αλκοολικός. Όλα αυτά βέβαια σύμφωνα με το δικό μου μυαλό.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι Aphelia αυτοι εννοουν απο οτι καταλαβα κατι σαν βοτανι...ξερω οτι πχ μπορει να γραψει καποιος γιατρος ηρεμιστικα ή κατι στην συνειδητη προσπαθεια που κανει καποιος να κοψει το αλκοολ...αλλα να του βαλεις ενα βοτανι τωρα στο φαγητο ωστε να κοψει το αλκοολ...ή με δουλευουν (οχι δεν ειναι αυτο το λεω απο αγανακτηση) ή δεν ξερω τι ευκολοπιστια υπαρχει σε αυτο τον κοσμο.
Ναι για το τσιγαρο ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ουσιες αλλα για το αλκοολ...μηπως τα εχουν μπλεξει...τι να πω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...να του βαλεις ενα βοτανι τωρα στο φαγητο ωστε να κοψει το αλκοολ...

Λίγο...τσαρλατανίστικο δεν ακούγεται όλο αυτό; Τι έχεις ακούσει για το τσιγάρο; Δεν μπορώ να το κόψω με τίποτα....αλλά με τίποτα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και κάτι άλλο: πως γίνονται οι παραθέσεις;
Τα νεύρα μου!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και κάτι άλλο: πως γίνονται οι παραθέσεις;
Τα νεύρα μου!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και κάτι άλλο: πως γίνονται οι παραθέσεις;
Τα νεύρα μου!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Εεεεε για το τσιγαρο υπαρχουν ενα σωρο σκευασματα πρεπει να ψαξω για να σου πω...αλλα και εγω ειμαι μανιωδης καπνιστης με τη διαφορα οτι δεν σκεφτομαι ακομα να το κοψω.
Πχ θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα που ειχα παει σουπερμαρκετ και ειχα παρει κατι καραμελλες πιτσιρικας...πηγα να φαω μια και παραλιγο να ξερασω απο την αηδια...ηταν υποκαταστατα για οσους θελουν να κοψουν το καπνισμα lol.
Αν ψαξεις Θεοφανια πιστευω θα βρεις για το τσιγαρο πολλα οπως υποκαταστατα νικοτινης και σιγουρα και εκει παιζουν πολλοι τσαρλατανοι.
Αλλα οσον αφορα το αλκοολ δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε στη ζωη μου τιποτα.Εκτος αν προτεινει κανενας την ηρωινη οποτε δεν θα τον νοιαζει πλεον το αλκοολ:P
Καλα χαβαλε-χαβαλε η ερωτηση ισχυει ακομα αν εχετε ακουσει κατι.

----------


## keep_walking

> Και κάτι άλλο: πως γίνονται οι παραθέσεις;
> Τα νεύρα μου!!!!


Λοιπον αν χρησιμοποιεις το quick reply οπως εγω γραφεις
(quote) αντιγραφη-επικολληση το μυνημα ή το κομματι που θες και μετα (/quote) εκει που θες να τελειωνει η παραθεση...μονο που αντι για τις παρενθεσεις () βαζεις [] ...το ειπα ετσι για να μη το παρει ως παραθεση.

----------


## Remedy

μα ο αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι οργανικο προβλημα για να κοβεται με φαρμακο!
και μαλιστα κρυφα!
ειναι ψυχολογικο προβλημα!
σαν να σε ρωταω αν ξερεις κανενα φαρμακο να ριξω στο ποτο του φιλου μου για να μη με ζηλευει....

ΑΛΛΟ θεμα, αν συνειδητα θελει να κοψει το ποτο και υπαρχει φαρμακο να τον βοηθησει στα αρχικα στερητικα συμπτωματα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

thanks keep walking
Το καλοκαίρι πήγα δυο φορές Αμερική και είχα πάρει μαζί μου τσίχλες νικοτίνης για να αντέξω το ταξίδι. Τις δυο φορές πήγα από ξενύχτι και κοιμήθηκα, τις άλλες δύο με έπιασαν στην τουαλέτα να καπνίζω. Φυσικά το αρνήθηκα γιατί το πρόστιμο είναι σχεδόν 3.000 δολάρια! 
Φαντάσου ότι έχω άσθμα και εκεί, επιμένω με το γ@@@τσίγαρο, δεν μπορώ ούτε να σκεφτώ ότι θα το κόψω αν και πρέπει.
Φρίκη!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Ασε οταν ειπα μηπως εχει ψυχολογικα προβληματα μου απαντησαν...οχιιιιιι τι ειναι αυτα που λες, ειναι απο καλη οικογενεια,μορφωμενος κλπ κλπ.lol
Δεν επεμεινα και εγω...τι να πω αλλωστε...μια αβυσος μεταξυ των αποψεων.

----------


## Helena

ε βεβαια τα καλα και μορφωμενα παιδια δεν εχουν βρωμο ψυχολογικα ε 
τι στενομυαλοι γινομαστε ομως..μονο οταν μας χτυπησει την πορτα το προβλημα ανα8εωρουμε εκ των πραγματων καποια κλισε 
οσο για το ερωτημα οχι δεν εχω ακουσει κατι σχετικο

----------


## christialena

μηπως εννοεις το nalorex?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΞΕΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΙΑ

----------


## sofiabi2

Είχα ακούσει από μια καθηγητριά μου πως υπάρχουν χάπια που τα παίρνει ο πελάτης στη διάρκεια της θεραπείας και προκαλούν εμετό εάν καταναλώσει αλκοόλ. Τώρα φάρμακο για να κόψεις το ποτό μαχαίρι, ακόμα δεν υπάρχει! Βέβαια, επειδή ο αλκοολισμός ουσιαστικά είναι \'σύμπτωμα\' , είναι λίγο ανόητο να κόψεις το ποτό χωρίς ουσιαστική θεραπεία.

----------


## tefaax

rwta to giatro sou gia to stedon oson afora th diakoph tou alkool,keep.meiwnei ta sterhtika...tou alkool

----------


## thanatiforos

Καλησπερα.
Εμαι 17 μηνες καθαρος απο το ναρκωτικο που ακουει στο κωδικο ονομα \"αλκοολ\",και αλκοολικος.Τα πιο πολλα απο τα παραπανω που διαβασα τα εχω βιωσει.Ο αλκοολισμος ειναι μια πολυδιαστατη ψυχολογικη νοσος,βαρια θα την χαρακτηριζα,και η απεξαρτηση ειναι αργη και δυσκολη.Με πατερα αλκοολικο και μανα που παλευε ΚΑΚΩΣ να συμμαζεψει τα ασυμμαζευτα στο σπιτι...Αποψη μου ειναι οτι το αλκοολ κοβεται μονο με συμμετοχη σε ομαδικα προγραμματα ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΩΝ και παραλληλη ατομικη υποστηριχτικη ψυχοθεραπεια.Αλλοι \"φιλοι\" αλκοολικοι που κατεφυγαν σε αλλες μεθοδους,δεν βλεπω να τα καταφερνουν.Παγιδα κατα την αποψη μου και την εμπειρια μου παντα,ειναι το να προσπαθησει καποιος να διορθωσει τα ψυχολογικα του προβληματα πρωτα,και σαν κερασακι στην τουρτα να φυγει και το αλκοολ.Ο ευκολος τροπος,αλλα μαλλον ο ΜΗ τροπος...Ο τροπος που βλεπω εγω να λειτουργει ειναι:αποχη πρωτα και ταυτοχρονη θεραπεια.Πληρης αποχη ομως.Ο δυσκολος τροπος...Απαραιτητη προυποθεση η συνειδητη αποφαση και πιθανη το \"πιασιμο\" του προσωπικου μας \"πάτου\".Καλη τυχη σε οποιον παλευει μ αυτον τον δαιμονα...Ειναι πολυ υπουλο πραμμα.Το νομιμο!!
ΥΓ:Αν καποιος ψαχνει ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ βοηθεια,ας μου στειλει mail.Το καλυτερο που εχει ομως να κανει,ειναι να ψαξει να δει τι του ταιριαζει.

----------


## vince

Αναρωτιέμαι τι γίνεται αν αναμίξει κανείς αντιψυχωτικά φάρμακα με αλκοολούχο ποτό..μιλάω για αρκετό αλκοόλ...παραπάνω από ένα δύο ποτηράκια..

----------


## Nat

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι γίνεται αν αναμίξει κανείς αντιψυχωτικά φάρμακα με αλκοολούχο ποτό..μιλάω για αρκετό αλκοόλ...παραπάνω από ένα δύο ποτηράκια..


Πολύ επικίνδυνο μου ακούγεται, Vince. Στα νιάτα μου έκανα κάτι παρόμοιες κουταμάρες (αλκοόλ + ηρεμιστικά) και προέκυψαν καραμπινάτες κρίσεις επιληψίας, και μάλιστα από εκείνες που δεν τις νιώθεις να έρχονται αλλά ξεραίνεσαι ξαφνικά και πέφτεις σαν μολύβι. Είχα πολύ άσχημα χτυπήματα στο πρόσωπο εξαιτίας τέτοιων κρίσεων. Και βέβαια, μετά οι πονοκέφαλοι είναι κάτι το ασύλληπτο. Ξέχνα το!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Μπορώ να σκεφτώ αρκετά ενδεχόμενα, κανένα θετικό....Μπορεί το αποτέλεσμα να είναι υπερβολική καταστολή, μπορεί να μειωθεί η αποτελεσματικότητα του αντιψυχωτικού, μπορεί να προκληθούν περαιτέρω συμπτώματα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η υπερβολική λήψη αλκοόλ έχει απρόβλεπτα αποτελέσματα σε οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## vince

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

Απλά αναρωτιόμουν τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που κάποιος θελήσει να πιει λίγο παραπάνω χωρίς όμως να αγνοήσει την φαρμακευτική του θεραπεία..

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

δε νομίζω ότι για μια φορά θα έχεις πρόβλημα,εγώ δεν είχα.
Μην το παρακάνεις όμως :)
Επίσης θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ζαλίζεσαι πιο εύκολα

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΠ

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το thanatiforos. Εγώ κατάφερα επιτέλους να μείνω τελείως καθαρή από το αλκοολ εδώ κ 9 μήνες. Σίγουρα μόνο σου δεν το κόβεις. Πολές φορές το είχα υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου αλλά ποτέ δεν κατάφερνα να το κάνο . Αντίθετα η ποσότητα αυξανόταν κάθε φορά. Τελικά ζήτησα τη βοήθεια ειδικού. Δεν πήγενε άλλο......
Επίσης μη δοκιμάσετε αντικαταθλυπτικά ή αντιψυχωτικά χάπια με αλκοολ. Καλό θα ήταν καθόλου γιατί το σοβαρότερο που μπορεί να προκαλέσει είναι διακοπή καρδιάς. 
όσο για το αν υπάρχει φάρμακο η απάντηση είναι όχι τουλάχιστον ακόμη.

----------


## perastikos11

Το αλκοολ μαζι με την οποιαδειποτε ουσια και να παιρνεις αυτοματος μεγαλωνει το εφε της.Ειτε πινεις ποτο μαζι με φαρμακα,ειτε ποτο μαζι με κοκα,ειτε ποτο μαζι με χασις θα εχεις πολυ μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια στην δραση της ουσιας.Εγω παιδια ειμαι απο τους χρηστες που επινα ενα μπαφο ας πουμε,1-2 γραμμες και 10 ποτα.Το κεφαλι γινοταν πυραυλος.Αυτα βεβαια μεχρι 5 χροννια πριν που ξεκινησαν τα προβληματα.Σημερα επειδη το κοινωνικο επιπεδο που ανηκω ειναι καπως δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα απο τα παραπανω εκτος απο το να πινω καποια ποτα.Το προβλημα που εχω με το ποτο ειναι τελικα μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που φανταζομουνα.Ενω τα μπαφια και τις κοκες τις εστειλα σχετικα ευκολα το ποτο δυστηχως ακομα και τωρα δεν μπορω εντελως να το διακοψω.Και κρασι θα πιω και βοτκα αλλα με την μεζουρα που λενε.Το κακο ειναι οτι ακομα και με την μεζουρα το οριο να την ξεπερασεις ειναι τοσο ευκολο που εκει ακριβως ειναι το υπουλο του θεματος.Μακρια παιδια απο εξαρησεις και ναρκωτικα.Οτι σου δινουν μια μερα στο παιρνουν πισω επι 2.Δανεικα και με τοκο.

----------


## giota

Είχα παρακολουθήσει μια εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση και ανέφερε ότι στην κλινική Αγιος Νικόλαος στον Πειραιά υπάρχει γιατρός που ασχολείται με απεξαρτήσεις.Μάλιστα η θεραπεία κρατά μια μέρα καθαρίζει το αίμα νομίζω απο τις ουσίες και μπορείς να επανέλθεις ΄με καθαρό πλέον τον οργανισμό μίλησε και για ουσίες και για το ποτό

----------


## perastikos11

η καλυτερη θεραπεια γιοτα ειναι η αποχη για 1-2 χροννια απο το οτιδειποτε εχει να κανει με το ΚΝΣ.ουτε καφε εμενα μου ειπε ο γιατρος.Γυμναστικη,δυναμικ α αθληματα(μποξ,κικ μποξ κτλ) και πολυ σεξ.Ειναι κατι που το εφαρμοσα και γρηγορα ξεπερασα τα σωματικα που ειχαν εμφανιστει απο την χρονια χρηση που εκανα σε κοκα ,ποτο και μπαφους.

----------


## giota

Eνα μεγάλο μπράβο γιατί αποδεικνύεις ότι όταν πραγματικά προσπαθήσεις το καταφέρνεις καθώς επίσης το μνμ που στέλνεις σε όλους και ειδικά στα παιδιά μακριά απο αυσίες

----------


## perastikos11

Δεν ειμαι μικρο παιδι γιοτα μου.Εχω περασει τα τριαντα και εκανα χρηση απο τα 15.Εχω πιει και εγω δεν ξερω τι.ποτε δεν εγινα εξαρτημενος μιας και παντα ειχα αποχες απο την χρηση αλλα οταν αρχισαν τα προβληματα και δεν ηξερα τι μου συμβαινει τοτε καταλαβα οτι μπορει να μην ειμαι πρεζακιας που κοροιδευουμε αλλα ειμουν και εγω εξαρτημενο ατομο απο ουσιες.Το θεμα ειναι αλλο.Ποτο και χασις ειναι 2 ουσιες που παρουσιαζονται ως σχεδον αθωες.Ειδικα το χασις με ταλαιπωρησε πολυ στην διακοπη στο θεμα υπνου και ηρεμιας.Τεσπα μακρια απο ολα παιδια και μην ντρεπεστε να πατε σε εναν γιατρο.Μονο καλο θα σας κανει.

----------


## mstrouf

αντικαταθλιπτικα + αντιψυχωσικα + αλκοολ= υπνος
δεν πα να γινεται σεισμος, να γκρεμιζεται το σπιτι κ να με πλακωνει, δεν παιρνω χαμπαρι..
δεν επαθα τιποτα, αυτο δεν σημαινει πως δεν μπορει να παθω ή αν καποιος αλλος οργανισμος αντεξει την μιξη, καλυτερα να αποφευγετε
νομιζω οτι αναστελλεται η δραση των φαρμακων
προσωπικα μου προκαλει ζαλη, εντονη υπνηλια κ πονοκεφαλο οταν ξεφευγω απο τα ορια
εγω το ρημαδι το αλκοολ καταφερα κ το κοψα, υστερα απο 2-3 χρονια που χρειαζομουν μπουκαλι καθε βραδυ μεχρι να πεσω ξερη
το να το κοψω ηταν μαρτυριο, κοροϊδευα τον εαυτο μου, επινα στα κρυφα υποτιθεται απο τους γυρω μου, που δεν γνωριζαν οτι ειχα προβλημα, οτι το ζητουσα σαν τρελη, οτι ετρεμα κ αν επινα μια γουλια εφευγε η τρεμουλα
οταν τελικα καταλαβα οτι πρεπει να δω ειδικο, οτι πρεπει να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα, οτι δεν ειναι παυσιπονο το αλκοολ, τοτε προσπαθησα μ ολη μου την δυναμη να απεχω
τωρα πινω αραια κ που, αποφευγω την συχνη καταναλωση που με κανει να το ζηταω περισσοτερο, υπαρχουν φορες που γινομαι γκολ με ενα ποτο κ αλλες που δεν με βαραει
παντως δεν εχω απεξαρτηθει τελειως, τον τελευταιο χρονο με τα φαρμακα προσεχω πολυ κ το αποφευγω, υπαρχουν στιγμες ομως που δεν μπορω
αα.. για τετοιου ειδους φαρμακο που αναφερεις δεν εχω ακουσει, παντως υπαρχουν καποια που βοηθανε τα στερητικα

\"Οίνος ευφραίνει καρδίαν ανθρώπου ...

αλλά φυραίνει νούν!\"

----------


## keep_walking

Για ενα διαστημα γλεντουσα πολυ και επινα,ενω συνεχιζα την θεραπεια μου με αντιψυχωτικα,ζοριστηκα συναισθηματικα κιολας με μια \"ιστορια\" και επεσε η ψυχολογια μου για ενα διαστημα.
Οταν λεω \"διαστημα\" εννοω μπεκρουλιαζα για μερικους μηνες...δεν εχασα το μυαλο μου,με την αποψη οτι ειναι λογικο βεβαια καποιος να καθεται να πινει τον αγλεορα,να χαλαει λεφτα,την υγεια του ή δεν ξερω τι αλλο.
Αλλα παντως \"επεσα\" για ενα διαστημα,δεν ξερω αν φταιει η παρατεταμενη χρηση αλκοολ ή η \"ιστορια\",μαλλον το δευτερο γιατι το εχω ξαναζησει το εργο...ναι για γυναικα προκειται.
Οχι οτι συνιστω σε καποιον να πινει
α)Γιατι πρεπει να προσεχουμε την υγεια μας πχ συκωτι κλπ που καταπονειται φανταζομαι χωρις να ειμαι γιατρος και απο τα φαρμακα
β)Γιατι σε αλλον μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικα τα συμπτωματα.
Αυτα ειναι ασχετα με το αρχικο μου ποστ τοτε δεν επινα,ουτε τωρα πινω που και που ισως το παρατησα το σπορ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ksekinisa na pinw apo agxos kai eftasa se stadio na xw steritika otan den epina.episkeftika pathologo kai m dwse oasil.einai isxiro?an gnwrizei kaneis as m apantisei.dimiourgei eksartisi?

----------

